# Just sad!



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I just realized I have done more sexually with high school flings than I have done with my wife of 20 years...... So sad. I am highly frustrated and edgy!


----------



## girlfromipanema (Aug 26, 2011)

:-( so very sorry...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

discouraged1 said:


> I just realized I have done more sexually with high school flings than I have done with my wife of 20 years...... So sad. I am highly frustrated and edgy!


1 Go to the Manning Up sticky post at the top of the Men's Clubhouse. Read it carefully, and thoroughly. 

2 Go to Athol Kay's Married Man Sex Life Blog. Read it carefully, and thoroughly.

3 Based on what you have read, start a plan FOR YOURSELF. It doesn't have to be complete or perfect, but start something. Remember, a good plan NOW, applied with vigour, is better than a perfect plan sometime never. Start small, achieve some things, then build up.

4 DO NOT give up on the above.

5 At the same time, think about _why _this is the case. Did she shut down? Did YOU shut down? DO NOT use this to apportion blame or pick a fight, but as a tool to see what YOU need to do to yourself. It's easier to mend something when you know what broke and why than to randomly flail around in the hope you strike lucky.


----------

